# smoked mackeral



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Inspired by Leah I swung past the fish markets & got a few. I will brine them then smoke in a sort of a Scottish style. Then knock out this West African dish with black eyed peas.

I have a few transplanted Scottish friends that ask for them.

Photos coming.


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

OK thats them in the brine,beer ,water,salt ,brown sugar,chopped blood orange.













IMG_0576.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 4, 2013






Soak for an hour ,drain then sit for an hour then smoke over hickory in the MES. I don't have a lot of time,I will string them in pairs & hang them from the bars .Run the MES & the AMZPS at once.

2 pm here need to have them done by 7.


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2013)

Done over hickory at about 100c for 2 hours,just cooked. I set the MES  then went to yoga for the second half.













IMG_0577.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 5, 2013






Wont be going to yoga after smoked fish & beans!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

YOU ROCK my friend!

That is exquisite!!!

This is amazing!!!

And you made me smile about the yoga!!!

So very beautifully done! Indeed.

Thank you for this!!!

It is a "Holy Mackerel" moment!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

OK we are rolling.

This is from Dorinda Hafners Taste of Africa  cookbook. Where ever West Africans went ,voluntarily or involuntarily this dish turns up.

I have seen it called Frijoles negros con pescado in Cuba( spent a week in Havana in 98) but its African no risk.

 4 onions chopped, 3 cloves of garlic fry until golden. 

Add a can of cooking tomatoes chopped ,+ 2teaspoons of turmeric,2 or 3 hot chilli chopped , cook this for about 5 minutes stirring constantly then add 250gms or so of smoked mackerel flaked. 2 fish

Lower heat cook 3 minutes .Then add 500gm cooked blackened beans.I boil mine with the heads & spines of the fish. Stir gently simmer for 10 minutes serve with fried plantains & boiled rice.

Thats as per the book.I touch it with a bit of smoked paprika & 2 bay leaves.













IMG_0580.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry " black eyed peas/beans"


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

OK I  had to change this a bit on the way through.I used a can of tomatoes but that was short .It was looking a bit dry,so I added a can of water with 2 fat tabs tomato paste. Good grind of black pepper.













IMG_0581.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 7, 2013


















IMG_0582.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 7, 2013






Enough for how many? But I  think thats the point. 2 Mackeral would stretch a fair way.

They are such a great little fish however & where ever .I remember seeing on Rick Steins Asian tour ,rack after rack of mackerel salted,smoked & drying in the sun right on the beach in Sri Lanka.

The guy tending to it explained that this was the fish that went up into the hinterland to feed the workers on the tea plantations. Without there was just rice & veg,no refrigerated trucks to get fresh fish up into the country side.


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats it













IMG_0584.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

Simple food that kept people going in tough times. Rice,fish & beans , universal cooking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 7, 2013)

Mick that just beautiful!

You really whip up such masterpieces and I enjoy the cultural back page and story too!!!

Thank you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Dec 7, 2013)

Man, I love this forum. So many different projects, so many different ideas, so many different techniques, Thanks for this post.

Disco


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad you liked it.Even though I  made it as per the recipe I think if you are going with 500gm of beans ,you would need 2 cans of tomatoes & maybe even a little more fish. You then need about 6 people to eat it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I often make it as part of a bigger spread so its a side dish.

I do like the culture & history that goes with cooking & I have a bit of a gripe about trendy,over thought,fancy smancy cooking.

To each their own but don't complain about what food costs if you buy high end fish & walk past the mackerel,sardines,smelt,herring.

Like Leah says I eat bait!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, we need T-shirts that read, "I Eat Bait" right? Smiles. So true!!!

Such beautiful stuff Mick!

And I agree with Disco about this great site; in that I'd never known of a "Fatty," or about "cold smoking" and so much more, until coming to this fabulous location filled with very kind and wonderful people, and each one bringing their own charm and exciting menus to the table. I love it here!!!!

In any event, fantastic mackerel and poignant cultural stories, indeed. Happy Sunday! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Mick,

Wow, great pictures and post.  But one thing I didn't see you mention in your post....did you like it?  How did it taste?

I so rarely cook fish or other seafood, but you and Leah continue to inspire me.  I really need to get more into it. 

Thanks for sharing, and have a great week!
Clarissa


----------



## moikel (Dec 8, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Wow, great pictures and post. But one thing I didn't see you mention in your post....did you like it? How did it taste?
> 
> ...


Yes its a great dish.very tasty.By putting the heads & backbones in the water with the beans you bump the taste a bit. I had it for lunch yesterday but will avoid it on days that I go to yoga
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those little mackerel are a big flavour . My friend Kenny (originally from Glasgow) had his for breakfast ,just on toast.

I some times use them in a salad with lemon juice as part of the dressing.

I didn't grow up with seafood,we were 600 k from the sea & it was the 60s & 70s . Once I  got to Sydney then everything changed.

I have that nose to tail attitude to seafood as well I will try anything that swims & I like the unfashionable fish not just because of the price but because its a bit of a challenge & there is such "village  "down home cookery tradition that goes with it.

Its high summer here so its the season for lighter seafood dishes,BBQ & salads. Got a few things up my sleeve ,stay tuned.

Looking forward to your venison posts. MICK


----------

